# N scale Polaris RZR



## Trainmodel (Jun 13, 2017)

I have been searching for a N scale Polaris RZR and have yet to find one. I have found HO scale, but no N. Does anyone know if they exist? Perhaps I have just overlooked them. Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm afraid that the problem you will find is that manufacturers make limited runs, and even if someone has made one in the past, there may not be any available any longer.

Your best friend is a Google Search and lots of patience. I have been looking for a CAT or John Deere grapple skidder in HO for a long time, without success.


----------



## Trainmodel (Jun 13, 2017)

Someone suggested Shapeways. I checked but could not find what I was looking for so I sent a request to one of the printers. This might be an alternative for you.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you can come up with a 3D printable model, Shapeways can print anything. I have looked at thst route too.


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

I found some 3D models. Unfortunately, they're too detailed for printing when scaled down to 1:160. Would require a lot of time to fix. Probably easier/faster for an expert to build from scratch. I emailed this person on Shapeways to see if he could do it. He's interested, but too busy to do it now :/

Edit: I found a model that looks workable for n-scale. Stay tuned!


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

Throwing in the towel. Removed most fine details, thickened walls, and filled holes, but fails during shapeways processing  I can send model to anyone that wants to take a crack at it.


----------



## Trainmodel (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you.


----------

